# Looking to build my own GAMING pc



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello all, umm.. okay, basically ive been looking for a gaming pc for a few days, ive asked around, asked a few specialists the best gaming pc, but the best reply i got was to build my own, apparantly its rather easy and FAR cheaper. But, my problem is, i know nothing about building a pc or what parts i needed, one person however gave me a list of everything i needed (or so he says). But i dont wanna go out and buy all these parts to then find out they either: A: Dont fit together B: The system wont run C: I need more componants. Ill post a list of the things i was recommended to get, if anyone can spend 5 minutes looking through this list for me, and let me know if it truely is all i will need and secondly, if it will all fit together. Thanks to anyone who replies.

Cpu-

[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103894&Tpk=970[/URL] AMD

Motherboard-

[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131647&cm_re=asus_am3-_-13-131-647-_-Product[/URL]

Ram-

[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145263&cm_re=ddr3_ram_4gb-_-20-145-263-_-Product[/URL]

Graphics card-

[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506[/URL]

Cabinet-

[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&cm_re=HAF_932-_-11-119-160-_-Product[/URL]

HDD-

[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136692&cm_re=500gb_HDD-_-22-136-692-_-Product[/URL]

Optical drive-

[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135201&cm_re=Dvd_drive-_-27-135-201-_-Product[/URL]

PSU-

[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139012&Tpk=HX650[/URL]

I was also told that this rig is upgradable? if ever i would need or want to. And that the rig would easily last for at least 4 years. Now, ive checked some websites about games it would be able to run, and it easily passes the test for crysis and battlefield badlands 2 as well as DiRT, which as far as im aware, are the most demanding games in the world.


Anyways, thanks for reading, if anyone can give me a definative answer, i will be incredibly grateful


----------



## jtbubba2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't go soley on my word but everything seems to check out to me, motherboard is compatible with RAM, PSU, Graphics card, and CPU. All power supply cords seem to come with the PSU and it would all fit in the case. 
Just before you order all of this I would wait for a couple more positive replies I never trust just one.


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting! I truely didnt expect anyone to read through and check all that for me, and yeah, ill wait for a few more, assuming someone else posts


----------



## jtbubba2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I got bored and went back through everything checks out except you do not have an operating system posted so unless you have a OS disk you cannot operate your computer. 
A decent recommendation is
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Microsoft-Windows-7-Home-Premium-Full-PC/11331571
And my other concern is you motherboard I live by Asus so here is one
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6321553&CatId=5539
Also tigerdirect.com may have alot of the needed components for less than newegg


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

its a ATX board you may go for M4A785T-E board also which one is uATX board.you may go for mushkin proline RAM also it has some good timing also.


----------



## jtbubba2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to agree with that I actually just purchased that board myself for a family member.


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

oh right, any chance of a link to each off these componants?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Mikemike12 and welcome to TSF,

I have to ask, did you read this thread? Each of the builds in here are fully compatible and easy to customize, depending on your needs and budget.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Overall your build looks solid, although I would make a few small changes...

PSU, For less money you get the tx750w PSU. This will give you more overhead for upgrades, that is unless Modular is that important to you.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

The hard drive you have selected is a laptop HDD. You will get better performance and longer life from a desktop drive, and won't need to buy an adapter.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

I also wanted to let you know, your selected optical drive is only a reader, you aren't going to need or want to burn CD's and DVD's?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Mikemike12 said:


> oh right, any chance of a link to each off these componants?


For expandability, customizability and upgradeability, you will want to stick with a standard ATX motherboard. I don't think Micro ATX will suit your build.


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

Umm, no i wont need to burn cds/dvds with this rig, ill still have another desktop handy for that. And a standard atx motherboard? I dont suppose you have a link to one for roughly the same price which in your opinion is better? And thanks for the other suggestions, ill change my list now to incorporate them instead. However in terms of the HDD, my current desktop has 2x 500gb HDDs, thus ill probably just take one out of my current one, with all the data i want to carry over on that. And if there are any other changes anyone can make, then please let me know, all i want is a good gaming rig, i was told the things i have listed now can play any and all games at max settings, which is all i want, thus, like i say, if anyone has a better idea for the same price, then by all means let me know, thanks


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

Or equally, if anyone can suggest a better overall rig, for roughly the same price then by all means post it, would prefer links from amazon.com but if one wants to link via any other website then by all means do that to.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Mikemike12 said:


> And a standard atx motherboard? I dont suppose you have a link to one for roughly the same price which in your opinion is better?)


The original mobo you linked is standard ATX, and a good board at that. I was referring to the µATX (micro ATX) board that was suggested to you earlier.

I feel that the board you selected is a better choice.


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

i see, thanks so much for your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Only issues I see are the hard drive is for a note book 2.5" you need a 3.5" for a desktop.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

I would probably want a 750TX or 750HX power supply to cover future expansion.


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Only issues I see are the hard drive is for a note book 2.5" you need a 3.5" for a desktop.
> [url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319[/URL]
> 
> I would probably want a 750TX or 750HX power supply to cover future expansion.


Ah yeah, thanks for your input, ill probably switch and get a 750 then, though, if its okay with you, might i ask for a link? possibly via amazon.com for a decent one which isnt overly expensive, i mean, im sure its a basic concept, but im a complete lamen when it comes to this stuff. Reason for Amazon.com is im currently in the UK, thus i need these things shipped over, the reason im linking new egg and not amazon.com was it was the list the specialist sent me. So, like i say, if anyone can link me a decent 750 psu instead then thatll be awesome, thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Scan.uk, Overclockers.uk are two decent uk outlets.
750HX > http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMP...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=computers&qid=1292674595&sr=8-1
750TX> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-Pow...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1292674663&sr=1-1
These XFX units are decent also but check the warranty terms vs the corsair they vary by region of the world> http://www.amazon.co.uk/XFX-750W-Po...JX38/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1292674726&sr=1-2


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

HI

micr ATX could be chiper but muskin proline is a good RAM i think that you have choosen.WD hard drive caviara will also a better choise.
for ECC based motherboard(a bit coastly but will run too long):
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Server...on-Memory.aspx

non-ECC motherboard:

http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Desktop-Memory.aspx


if you prefer OCZ then
http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_10666_platinum_edition

you can go for low cost case if you no planing for good CPU /GPU cooler.

kind regards


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

i was just thinking if it would be possible for me to switch the motherboard, memory and HDD out of my current and just buy the other parts, unsure if that would work, but ill give all the details i can about my current desktop via CPU-Z program.

Acer Aspire X1300 AMD Phenom 8550 Triple-Core processor 2.2GHZ

Motherboard details: Manufacturer : Acer, Chipset NVIDIA nForce 720a rev: A2 model: WMCP78M

Memory: Type DDR2 Channels Dual Size 4096 MBytes


Thats all the information i have, im unsure about the HDD, so dunno if i could just do the ol' switcheroo, but anyways, anyone can comment, thatll be great


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

You don't want an amd graphic card with a mobo that has nvidia chipset.. that will most likely cause you a lot of problems

better stick with changing all parts :laugh:


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

what about the memory, is that possible for a switch?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

no ddr2 and ddr3 memory modules are incompatible, the ram slots on the motherboards are different


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

Mikemike12 said:


> i was just thinking if it would be possible for me to switch the motherboard, memory and HDD out of my current and just buy the other parts, unsure if that would work, but ill give all the details i can about my current desktop via CPU-Z program.
> 
> Acer Aspire X1300 AMD Phenom 8550 Triple-Core processor 2.2GHZ
> 
> ...


thx.


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

Niram said:


> no ddr2 and ddr3 memory modules are incompatible, the ram slots on the motherboards are different


thats fine, ill just trade this computer in then, put that money towards my new one mwahahaha


----------



## Mikemike12 (Dec 18, 2010)

btw, my HDD, Hitachi HDT721010SLA SCSI Disk Device, Device type: Disk drives Manufacturer (Standard Disk drives) Location: Bus Number 1, Target id 1, Lun 0

Have no idea what that means, but with that information, can anyone tell me if thats interchangable, by that meaning, would it fit in my new rig?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That should be a 1t Sata 2 drive it'll work, but you can't use the existing windows installation.


----------

